# Hesi Hydro Nutes



## olives1 (Jun 1, 2008)

What do you think of this i feed at half of recommend dose don't wanna burn anything and should i be using any supplements with it i only have b-1 thrive alive red for supplements  ALL BOTTLES SAY CUP WINNER   Hesi Hydro Bloom (FOR FLOWER) NPK:  8-7-10 Flower i have started at 10ml per gallon (says to use 20ml per gallon)  4TH WEEK FLOWER SAYS START ADDING THIS HESI PK 13/14 (Add in 4th week of blooming at 2.5 ml per 10 Liter of nutrient solution. Gradually increase up to 15 ml per 10 Liter at end of flowering stage (should i cut in half)  VEG Hesi Hydro Growth NPK:  12-4-8 10ML PER GALLON (RECCOMENED 20ML PERGALLON???)


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (Jun 1, 2008)

be very careful with hesi, i would Not put any supplements in with the nutes if i were u. 

hesi is pretty unstable imo. if ur going to supplement do the supplements by themsevles, then switch the water bakc out with ur regular solution. but dont thro them all together in 1.

i used hesi for a couple pots last year and they burned very easy. keep it way under the recomended imo

when in doubt always underfeed 

good luck


----------



## olives1 (Jun 1, 2008)

0b1kinsmokey said:
			
		

> be very careful with hesi, i would Not put any supplements in with the nutes if i were u.
> 
> hesi is pretty unstable imo. if ur going to supplement do the supplements by themsevles, then switch the water bakc out with ur regular solution. but dont thro them all together in 1.
> 
> ...


  Did you use the hydro line of hesi grow, bloom, pk and a ppm meter? so you say dont put the pk with the bllom in the 4th week to the 8th week??????  week 1 of flower got ppm at 400


----------

